# 40D USB Problem



## BennyBoo (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey All, new member 

I've had my 40D for a while now and I've got a problem.
It's not been a problem and still isn't, but if I plug it in via USB to my PC or Tablet, all I get is Busy on the lcd, then nothing..

It won't connect to the PC as a mass storage device, It won't even connect using EOSInfo to check the Shutter Count..

I took it to my local specialist shop and same thin, I can't connect my 40D to a PC using USB.. I've tried FW 1.0.8 and 1.1.1.

Anyone else have this issue..?
Thanks


----------



## Jim Saunders (Apr 23, 2014)

Try taking both batteries out and letting it sit a moment; after that put them back in and see if it works. If you've tried different computers and different cables then that is the next simple thing to try. 

Jim


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi Benny.
Don't know if I've got this problem on my 40D, I haven't connected with USB for years! Have you tried the Canon EOS utility, this is at least made by Canon to connect their cameras to a pc. What OS are you using, try restarting your pc while the camera sits without batteries, try connecting then power on camera and power on then connect camera.
I have just looked and can't find it in the menu, but it's late here and I may have missed it, I've had problems on one of my cameras not connecting because of a menu setting of ptp or normal output, may have been 20D. 
Not a problem until you want remote shooting over USB! Hope you get to he bottom of this. 

Edit 
Welcome to the forum Benny.
End edit. 

Cheers Graham.



BennyBoo said:


> Hey All, new member
> 
> I've had my 40D for a while now and I've got a problem.
> It's not been a problem and still isn't, but if I plug it in via USB to my PC or Tablet, all I get is Busy on the lcd, then nothing..
> ...


----------

